# 2nd ivf and only 4 follies after 4 days of Menopur....



## nippo (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi, 

Just had my day 6 scan after 4 days of menopur at 450iui. The baseline scan showed 6 follicles but after 4 days the docs were a bit negative.  3 follicles are tiny and one is under 10.

They are going to review my medication this afternoon and tell me whether to continue on Menopur at a higher dose.

Feeling a bit hopeless at the moment. We did so well on the first round.


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry Nippo 

You've still got plenty of time yet, I'm sure the doctors weren't as negative as you interpreted them as being.

I hope it improves for you xx


----------



## nippo (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks L_ouise

I hope you are right. I'm sure some people take longer to get started - I know I did last time. It's just when they start with 'i'm really sorry but...' you can't help but hear the negative.


----------



## lisaloo123 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Nippo,

I had the same sort of thing on this cycle, I only had 5 growing follicles and got 3 at EC, 2 fertilised but only 1 went back on day 2 post collection....I test tomorrow.  My clinic went on my E2 levels, they were up in the 4000's even though I only had a few mature follicles so it may be worth asking about them about your levels. I had a cycle with 7 mature eggs collected in May but none fertilised so it really is different every cycle. I was going to cancel this one if they didn't look like they were growing well, I know its hard, but every cycle is different and if it doesn't feel right it is worth considering putting it off for a month or two....especially if like me you are self funding.

I would continue with the meds and see if you catch up, you only need one good one remember and I was reminded that a lot of women would have been over the moon to have the 5 that were stressing me out....

I wish you the best of luck and try not to stress too much xxx
PS I think the other lady that reassured me on my post about this got her BFP and she only had 4 at the start and 2 transfered


----------



## nippo (Jun 7, 2011)

Lisaloo123,

Thanks for your message.  I wish you all the luck in the owrld on your test today.  I really hope that you get a BFP    

I am feeling a little more positive today.  I still remember that on my last cycle I had 3 small follicles and I was in tears - maybe it'll happen again this time.  I will wait and see.

My old doctor told me to remember it is quality over quantity and I am reciting this back to myself whenever I have a wobble!

Let us know how you get on, I do hope that you have a little bean!

xxxx


----------



## lisaloo123 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm afraid I got a BFN....I had a hcg level of 1! Not sure what this means in terms of how far my little lone embryo got, but it's definitely not a pregnancy for me this cycle   

I'm now waiting for a consultants appointment to see whats next for me, my nurse suggested a natural cycle or maybe gentle stims from day 5 as the drugs don't seem to be working for me anymore.....

Don't be disheartened by my result, hopefuls who was my saving grace when I was in 2 minds about cancelling this cycle got a BFP so you just never know and it is all about the quality and I hate to say it but luck too....

I wish you the best of luck and let us know how you are doing xxx


----------



## nippo (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear your news Lisaloo.  It is horrible when you have invested so much in this process and no matter what you've done, it still hasn't happened.  But remember, you've done so well to get this far. You really have, and it isn't the end of the road.

Wishing you all the luck, and I really hope it happens for you.

xxxx

Opps sorry to tell ou how I'm doing.  Still not great.  My follies are still mostly under 10 - they are tiny.  Only one just over 10.  We had the chat about what to expect with an FSH of 26 which I already know.  I will still keep positive though.

xx


----------

